# When healthy, how good was Bill Walton?



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

I never saw Bill Walton play a full game when he was healthy and at his peak (ie. 1977 and 1978 with the Blazers) but looking over some statistics and short videos, I find myself curious about how good he really was.

Walton has the highest Defensive Rebound % in the history of the NBA, and in his two peak years, he led the league in that catagory with two of the best defensive rebounding seasons ever. At the same time, he is widely regarded to have had maybe the greatest outlet pass in the history of the NBA. What I guess this means is that Walton might be the greatest center ever at starting the fast break, as he got the most defensive rebounds and had the best outlet pass. Bill Russell is the only player I can think of who mightve done it better, but thats certainly elite company anyways.

So, when healthy, Walton wouldve been great for a teams fast breaking, but his offensive value didnt end there. From what ive heard, and the little ive been able to see, the Blazers used to run the offense through him in the high post, wih Walton finding guys cutting to the basket and making great passes to them. Once again, he is regarded as possibly the greatest passing center in the history of the NBA, and from what ive seen that label is true. The statistics hold this up, with Walton having a 22.8% assist % in his MVP year, amazingly high for a center. 

And at the same time, of course, he could score too. The Blazer's offensive style (unselfish play with 6 or 7 guys in double figures scoring) precluded him from scoring massive amounts of points, but he lead his team in scoring in his MVP year and his scoring came at a TS% far above the league average (he scored at about .560 TS% his two peak years, when the league average was about .510)

Lastly, he was a defensive monster apparently, being all nba defensive first team in 77 and 78. If the award had been around, he most likely wouldve won defensive player of the year both years. He was a crazy good defender actually; watch this video (its one of the only semi long videos of Walton I can find). His defense is really amazing in the video in my opinion. Actually the video showcases his passing in the half court pretty well too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5JwZstZVsQ&feature=related

The point is though, im sorta saying all of this out of conjecture. Can someone who saw him during the 1977 and 1978 seasons provide some insight as to how good he truly was, cause it seems to me that he was pretty incredible as an all around center, with some amazing rebounding, defense, passing, and scoring.


----------



## BadBaronRudigor (Jul 27, 2006)

He was a terrific player. If he was healthy (which he never really was), he would be one of the top 10 centers of all time . . . sort of Bill Russell light, great defense and rebounding, and a better passer and scorer than even Russell.

In terms of best season i'd rank him with Russell, Hakeem, Moses, D.Robinson; below Wilt, Kareem, Shaq . . . but all those players except maybe Robinson get a lot of their cachet from sustained spectacular play over time. Walton had 4/5 of a season plus 3/4 of another.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

As far as individual talent goes you would be hard pressed to find a better center than Walton. Injuries killed what would have been a great career. He was a great defender and passer, he had a consistent shot out to 15 feet, and was athletic.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Walton was the best center I have ever seen in college. He went 21 for 22 (If I remember right) in the NCAA championship game his senior year and that was having a few made shots taken away. When he played in college they wouldn't let you dunk. Walton's best two years for the Blazers he was IMO the best center in the league which include Jabbar and many other great centers. I think if he would have stayed healthy the Blazers would have won many more NBA titles. Jack Ramsey said Walton was the best player he ever coached.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Think a taller Tim Duncan with better passing ability.


----------



## theEnforcer (May 19, 2008)

Walton was the consensus best player in the world. Great individually, and the consummate team player. He made role players look like stars (Bobby Gross outplaying Julius Erving in the Finals?)

There's no parallel that I can think of in any sport, of a guy who "had 4/5 of a season plus 3/4 of another" (BBR, above) as the best, and then just went away. If Dwyane Wade never plays again, that would be close.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Gale Sayers is the best parallel I can think of, for those who know football history.


----------

